# Swift factory visit- Greengrass park



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi We have just got back from g/g park and to all who are staying there tomorrow DO NOT USE SAT NAV POST CODE but either beverly or bandesbrough.It is about four miles from beverly on the main bridlington rd.You cannot miss the signs. but if you take the second turn on the roundabout into the village then turn right at the costcutter,then (30 yrds)the rd bends right GO stright on for about 2.5 mls on a narrow country lane. Watch out if it is frosty as it is slippy on a couple of bends
terry
ps if a mod knows how to pass this info to the visitors please do so as the post code will take them onto a farm track about 12 mls out (do not ask)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Yes I had sort of realised the post code would not get us there :roll: and have posted on the Swift \visit 1 thread so hopefully all attendees will get there ok. Thanks for the warning though pity you didn't stay to meet us all if I had known you were going this weekend you could have put stickers out to guide us in :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,it should be Brandesburton-oops-but clearly sign posted.Itried my new sat nav & old one to get there thinking it was bringing me in the back road only to find it is wrong.
Good luck & enjoy the visit 
terry


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Ahh...now I realise what this visit is all about. Back of beyond caravan site (to quote Peter), narrow lanes, icy bends, tiny farm tracks, confusing directions. It's a plot by Swift management to kidnap us all!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*



rickwiggans said:


> Ahh...now I realise what this visit is all about. Back of beyond caravan site (to quote Peter), narrow lanes, icy bends, tiny farm tracks, confusing directions. It's a plot by Swift management to kidnap us all!!


What would they want with us? I wonder what the ransom might be? Who will the ransom be delivered to? Will it be paid? I shall sleep with a chair behind the door!

Russell


----------

